# R8 GT Week plus: Two More Wallpapers of European Spec R8 GT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Digging around photo archives from Audi AG that we have access to, we've uncovered two more shots of the Audi R8 GT. We've prepped both as wallpapers in high-resolution. Download them below.

* Wallpaper #1 *

* Wallpaper #2 *


----------

